# Ben Lapps 15 years old



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

This kid is very good.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Love it, some fine ass poon tang in the background as well.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Very impressive,  well he was whilst the girl in the background wasn't there, when she was I think about what I'd do to her:devil:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Very talented and unusual, good find:thumb:

Kev


----------

